# this looks interesting - perfect storm prop



## kprimm

Came across this today, and thought it looked like a fairly cheap device to get a cool effect. Just wanted to share the info.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Life-Size-Perfect-Storm-Halloween-Prop/26983254


----------



## DreadKnightswife

We bought one a few years ago and it has a cd player that plays the included lightning cd. It allows the lights you plug into it to flash with the lightning sounds.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Cool! Wonder if they'll have one in the stores this year?


----------



## azscoob

I use something verrrry similar..... the one I have has a single audio jack on the back to direct feed a soundtrack to it, I used it for a few years in my display for lightning effect, last year I finally took my thunderstorm recording and converted it to mono, then made a new stereo recording with one channel delayed a bit, so my "lightning" flickers and flashes with nothing heard in the yard, then the thunder crashes.... Nice effect for little effort.

I think I might need a spare unit if this one can work in the same manner... Does anyone know if it has an input jack???


----------



## fontgeek

Their info block says it requires a CD player, so it must have an input jack (or two). I'm also curious to know if we can use our own CDs, and how much power it can handle for the lights. They don't say whether this handles stereo, mono, or both.

I see they are offering a haunted spell book too, it opens with a motion sensor, and has a pre-recorded voice that reads the spell out loud. It says the page(s) will be illuminated from behind.


----------



## matrixmom

How many outlets for the bulbs? Does anyone know if they work with LED bulbs?


----------



## Bilbo

Not sure if it works with LEDs, but according to the site it handles up to 1000 watts.

I might be interested in this as well, but only if it has an actually input. From the description it sounds like it only works with the enclosed microphone, which is a deal breaker. It should work with any CD, it'll just flash whenever it hears a sound.

What I'd like to see is an inexpensive lightning box like this with a stereo input and selectable channels... have both stereo channels go into the box, you get to choose which one is the trigger and which passes through to the speakers through another output. If you don't make an amplifier or anything out of it there's no reason it should cost hundreds.


----------



## Chuck

I have one and Bilbo is right, it does not have a line input. It uses a microphone to control the lights. However, you can control the sensitivity with a knob.

I used it last year and it was OK. I have one of those old Christmas Tree FX boxes form a few years ago that I use and it is perfect.


----------



## Chops6965

I'm glad they are carrying the "life-size" model...the afterlife-size model is just too small...lol

Seriously though, great find!


----------



## azscoob

azscoob said:


> I use something verrrry similar..... the one I have has a single audio jack on the back to direct feed a soundtrack to it, I used it for a few years in my display for lightning effect, last year I finally took my thunderstorm recording and converted it to mono, then made a new stereo recording with one channel delayed a bit, so my "lightning" flickers and flashes with nothing heard in the yard, then the thunder crashes.... Nice effect for little effort.
> 
> I think I might need a spare unit if this one can work in the same manner... Does anyone know if it has an input jack???


I found out mine is the "lightning FX" box that I got several years ago.

because of the 1000 watt capacity, I'm interested in this perfect storm jobbie if I can hack an audio jack into it to replace the mic!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

I bought one of these last week from walmart's website

Arrived in two days!

Tested it with a house lamp and it was really cool.

The thunder CD is ok, could be a little better... Totally worth the 39 bucks IMO


----------



## fontgeek

Do you have to use _their_ CD or can you use one of your own?


----------



## ScareRookie

Thanks for the heads up. I am buying one.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Any sound can trigger this thing... Cd not required

The sensitivity knob on the side will cut down on ambient sound triggering it


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

So here's a couple videos of my Perfect Storm

First, i ripped the audio Cd to my itunes for safe keeping... Then i played it thru my iPad into my perfect storm box... This is with sensitivity at about half way... Keep in mind, the ipad speaker isnt very big, and is kinda crappy...






Next up, i play some music into the perfect storm... I crank up the sensitivity some more about a minute in so you can see the difference.






I might hafta drag out my good computer speakers and give this thing a proper test in the next few days.... Maybe add a few more lamps!


----------



## fontgeek

You may have better luck (and sound) using a boombox rather than computer speakers and such. Most of the newer boomboxes have an auxiliary input so that you can still use your ipod or mp3 player as the sound source. Worse comes to worse you could use the CD and put it on repeat.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

fontgeek said:


> You may have better luck (and sound) using a boombox rather than computer speakers and such. Most of the newer boomboxes have an auxiliary input so that you can still use your ipod or mp3 player as the sound source. Worse comes to worse you could use the CD and put it on repeat.


You obviously havent heard my computer speakers... Lol

They are badass altec lansings with a subwoofer... They can rattle the glass in my windows!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I use a cheap Fx box that I purchased for $12. Another HF member sent me his thunder track, which is pretty good. I don't bother with trying to delay the sound. It just looks like the storm is right on top of you. 

It was the best money I ever spent. I use an inexpensive work-light hidden behind a tombstone. It lights up the entire yard and throws shadows on the house.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Ok, here it is...

Full-on outdoor, night time, perfect storm demo!

Using a 500 watt halogen work lamp, approx 12-15 feet away from the front porch

Altec Lansing speaker set with subwoofer, iPad 2 playing the audio

Let's watch...


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

This is the light i'm using










Got it at my local LOWE'S hardware place for 12 bucks, even came with an extra bulb


----------



## Haunted Bayou

That is the same work-light I use. It is great.

I need better speakers, though. I wasn't aware you could power computer speakers with an iPad. How does that work?


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

They are externally powered, the ipad is just plugged into them


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah.... I worded that so wrong. I didn't realize you could use the headphone jack of the iPad to connect to the speakers. I can use my iPad to listen to music through my boom-box so I guess it works the same way.

I tried to do a while back with the computer speakers I have now but it didn't work. I'll look at it the speakers again to see what I did wrong.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

OMG, I am such a moron. I unplugged the audio cord straight from my computer and into my iPad. Boy, does it work now....Maybe I didn't use the sub-woofer so there was no "power". Don't know why I would have tried that. I know the speakers need to be powered on. 


Gonna have sound this year. Thanks.


----------



## Drago

Nice ! thanks for the demo vids Zombie Stomp.


----------



## RWB

Picked one of these up last week and I must say it's a great little addition. I'm using the two Halogen work light method (500 Watts) each and it really does add a wow factor with the right kind of audio setup.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp

Yup. A good audio source really adds to the wow factor too. Once i put this on my good computer speakers with the deep bass response, I knew it was going to be a great addition to my yard this year. Definitely do not regret my purchase!


----------

